# Dryer sheets?



## Nola (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone else's dog out there go crazy for dryer sheets? Nola pulls them out of the piles of laundry every time we fold clothes. Just curious.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have "dryer sheets" but lately I have forgotten to use them.
I don't think my dogs are aware of them as of yet.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie did that for the first time last week. I brought up a pile of towels to fold and sure enough he picked it out.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My older Golden takes doggie towels out of a crate when he comes in. Actually, he takes one each time. I think he's trying to tell me to please dry his paws. He's quite smart!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sasha *loves* dryer sheets. If she happens to get one she doesn't eat them but holds them between her paws and shreds them.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

My Charlie loves dryer sheets. He tears them up into tiny little bits every chance he gets.


----------



## Nola (Jul 20, 2007)

Nola never eats them. She just shreds them up and and makes a mess. This is right before she stats stealing socks and underwear


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel has a slight addiction to dryer sheet! He knocks over the laundry room trash can and pulls every single one of them out! Oh, it drives me crazy!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

My Guy loves dryer sheets, toilet paper and socks and crayons.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

yes! Riley waits until i get the clothes on the basket so he can dig for the dryer sheets.. i try to get them away from him.. I read somewhere that dryer sheets can be deadly to dogs.. can anyone verify?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I try to keep them away from Merlin. When he was younger, I came out of the kitchen and he was sitting on the couch with one in his mouth and hyperventilating! Scared the crap out of me and it took him a few minutes to breathe normally again. Ever since I make sure they are thrown out. weird!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty loves them too, he will shred them in tiny little pieces, he don't eat them.



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

*Miles love them too*

Miles loves them too, but I try not to let him get them. I'm afraid that they may be bad for him.

Here's a helpful hint though...
If you take a fresh one and wipe it on you exposed skin, then stick it in your pocket it will keep mosquito's away, Until you sweat it off, then reapply!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy waits at the dryer every time I do laundry for them. She loves to tear them into shreds and have us chase her to get them back. She'll also pull them out of the trash, and when we were on our walk one day last week, she saw one in a neighbor's yard. Thankfully I did too. I don't want to pull some strangers' dryer sheets from her mouth.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

My yorkie messes with them all the time. I always take them away from her, because God only know what she would do with them!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Miles loves them too, but I try not to let him get them. I'm afraid that they may be bad for him.
> 
> Here's a helpful hint though...
> If you take a fresh one and wipe it on you exposed skin, then stick it in your pocket it will keep mosquito's away, Until you sweat it off, then reapply!


Great hint - I will try that! I hate the smell of the bug off but the skeeters here are horrible - I swear my neighbor is growing them!

Griff has gotten a few and eaten 1/2 of at least 2. Thankfully they haven't bothered him but I do my best to keep them away from him. I've come to the conclusion that a Golden will grab anything that you will chase them for!


----------



## GoldenJack (Feb 19, 2008)

My dog Jack loves dryer sheets too> He always manages to find them when i am doing laundry. He also loves socks.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Garrett has eaten at least two. I know that because he threw them up. And it wasn't a pretty picture! :yuck:


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Wrigley loves dryer sheets, too. But they're very toxic to dogs...and people for that matter.

Here's some info:

http://quikonnex.com/channel/item/13857

Don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wrigley's Mom said:


> Wrigley loves dryer sheets, too. But they're very toxic to dogs...and people for that matter.
> 
> Here's some info:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the information. I've always felt, but never read anything, that they had to be toxic. I'm going to look for other options.


----------

